
Show HN: Vs Graphs. Visually compare products and more - sixhobbits
https://vsgraphs.ritza.co/
======
prepend
Thanks for putting this together. If possible, would you make searches case
insensitive? Search for “Kafka” returns nothing, but “kafka” works. Especially
annoying because OS tries to autocapitalize.

~~~
maps7
Yeah it wasn't working at all for me until I realised it was case sensitive

